
The US debt ceiling: What if the talks fail? - miraj
http://www.economist.com/blogs/buttonwood/2011/07/us-debt-ceiling
======
gte910h
As a person buying a house right now, I'm pissed off there is a stupidly good
chance I'll only be able to afford 7/8-2/3rds what I can now depending on
interest rate changes caused by this crap.

